# Minimalist body armour (padded hockey shirt)



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

40 year old looking for a little upper body protection without wearing full body armour. Mostly a AM and some DH riding, alot slower then when I was 20 years old. I do wear a full face helmet, knee and shin guards, padded shorts. Want something lighter weight that probally isn't going to save my life but help reduce some bruising and damage when crashing. Came across these padded hockey shirts and thinking of ordering the Mission Thorax because it has plastic inserts. Reebok has a nice price but a little flashy for me and would want to wear another shirt over it. 661 subgear looks nice and like the elbow and forearm padding in the long sleeve but not much on the front and none on back and spine from what I have read. Also gets poor reviews for fabric durability. 
Mission Thorax
http://www.inlinewarehouse.com/descpage-MTFS.html

Valken
http://www.inlinewarehouse.com/descpage-VEPS.html

Reebok
http://www.inlinewarehouse.com/descpage-RPS7K.html

661 subgear
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...m&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=30&zmap=535 SSOSG0


----------



## bertgwen (Oct 27, 2010)

I just ordered the Reebok. I went over the bars at Rays about two weeks ago and bruised some ribs. Spent an entire week in bed. Have been trying to find something simple to give me a little protection, I think this will do the trick.

Thanks for the link.

robert


----------



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

I ordered the Mission Thorax. Will be a few weeks yet before I really get to use it. Some pictures of it on. Not the best pics since no one was home to help.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

it will take the sting out but as far as any real protection, not really.


----------



## Moosa62 (Oct 7, 2017)

Really liking these guarded hockey shirts. I am planning to buy some alo yoga pants for my aerobic sessions starting soon. Got to know about some reputed stores online and prices are also quite reasonable. Will surely order them in a day or so.


----------



## o27 (Apr 3, 2016)

G-form Compression Shirt; https://gform.eu/padded-compression-shirt


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

No thanks,
I'll just tighten up before I hit, try for a tuck and roll, 
and hope I don't hear a rib bone snap


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Osco said:


> No thanks,
> I'll just tighten up before I hit, try for a tuck and roll,
> and hope I don't hear a rib bone snap


But you'd look great in those alo yoga pants out on the trail, Osco.


----------

